# What under rated products do you use?



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I use Turtle wax tyre gel the one it the bright green bottle ands its quite good IMO it lasts better than Megs endurance and it dose not go brown.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Rain x fab stuff no probs xcelent results lasts ages


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

SRP :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

serious performance paint cleanser


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> serious performance paint cleanser


+1

And AG Bumper Care


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Chemical Guy's Speed Armour and Optimum Opti Seal.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i use FK #817 wheel cleaner too, never seen it mentioned on here before i said about it though.. superb wheel cleaner, tyre and arch cleaner.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ Optiseal defintaley!!


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Turtlewax Gloss Guard although I have to confess I haven't used it much in the last year or so! Really durable finish though and really very slick!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

AG SRP/UDS - both are polishes that I come back to again and again ... and being a "by hand" kind of guy, I know I can always rely on them to deliver a satisfactory finish on any car.

AG Bumper Care - tested side-by-side with a few others, this one came out the best compromise of application, finish, longevity and resistance to dirt on exterior plastics.

Serious Performance products - shampoo, cleanser, sealant and QD ... all excellent and deliver a fantastic finish that does last well on its own or topped off with something like Collinite 476S or Finish Kare 1000P lasts forever. Their polishes are nice, too and the Fine Cut and Finishing polishes can be used by hand with a terry applicator for best results (I found the German applicator to be too capable with the Fine Cut).

Finish Kare 1016 Shampoo - in a word, AWESOME! You don't see it raved about much, but I think it is the absolute king of the wash and gloss shampoos.

Lucas Slick Mist - a QD/spray wax (so, a QD+ in my book) ... my favourite QD+ hands down and rarely ever written about. It knocks the pants off UQD/#135 which is its nearest equivalent.

Autobright Better Wax - nothing short of miraculous and everything #26 promises without all the hard work. Topped with Collinite 845, you get darkened depth and gloss. Fantastic wax and almost never written about.

Asda Car Polish - cream of the sub-£2 cleanser wax polishes. This is actually very good and leaves a well beading glossy finish. I happily use this on silver bring up the flake, remove oxidisation and leave a bright finish.

P21S/R222 - has this fallen out of favour? I love the stuff and despite it not lasting long, I'm more than happy to reapply regularly.

... probably loads more ... I'm a little unconventional :thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

AG bumper care, SRP, EGP, Vinal and Rubber care, AG do a lot of products that perform really well, not sure about the spray wheel sealant!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

macca5050 said:


> AG bumper care, SRP, EGP, Vinal and Rubber care, AG do a lot of products that perform really well, *not sure about the* *spray wheel sealant![/*QUOTE]
> 
> thats a waste of money IMO, more like spraying pledge on the wheels!:doublesho


----------



## Page (Mar 3, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I use Turtle wax tyre gel the one it the bright green bottle ands its quite good IMO it lasts better than Megs endurance and it dose not go brown.


Im with you on this on i also think that Turtle wax tire gel works the best :thumb: i have never had a problem with it spinning off of the tires and on the car. GREAT stuff.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> Asda Car Polish - cream of the sub-£2 cleanser wax polishes. This is actually very good and leaves a well beading glossy finish. I happily use this on silver bring up the flake, remove oxidisation and leave a bright finish.
> 
> ... probably loads more ... I'm a little unconventional :thumb:


Glad you mentioned the Asda car polish, at less than £2 it was daft not to try it, and I agree great results come from it , I have actually used this in place of SRP on several occasions.
In fact products that get frowned upon that are cheap and without a review I like to try and impressed with the performance, Astonish degreaser is also another (which in effect is not that cheap when calculating the 5 litre price)
In motion glass cleaner and Wheel cleaner also perform as good as products many times the price, currently trying out some AutoXpress products which are badged at $4.99 and $3.99 and picked up from the 99p shop so far tried the tire /trim spray and the interior spray both get a :thumb:


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> macca5050 said:
> 
> 
> > AG bumper care, SRP, EGP, Vinal and Rubber care, AG do a lot of products that perform really well, *not sure about the* *spray wheel sealant![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Page said:


> Im with you on this on i also think that Turtle wax tire gel works the best :thumb: i have never had a problem with it spinning off of the tires and on the car. GREAT stuff.


and me, it's the only stuff I have used, but will probably get another bottle of it. SP paint cleanser very good indeed as well.


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Peanut butter oil for black trim. Servisol anti static foam cleaner for interior plastics. :driver:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

macca5050 said:


> fiestadetailer said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, i only use it (AG wheel seal) now because i dont like stuff sitting in the garage without being used, it wont be replaced when it runs out, *some **poorboys is on the menu*!
> ...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love P21S I might get that on the car at summer.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

opti-seal for me its cracking stuff!!!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Armor-all tyre protection (foam) - I spray it inside the arches so they go nice and black....works a treat 

Good thread btw :thumb:


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

any one used Turtle Wax Ice paste yet i love it !!
http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,1,5


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jonny feel good said:


> any one used Turtle Wax Ice paste yet i love it !!
> http://www.turtlewax.com/main.taf?p=2,1,1,5


Now is your chance to do good on the forum, many have seen it and mocked it without trying it, you are in the privalaged postion to show it's potential , I know many here are keen to know what it is really like , please post a review :thumb:

Product Name
Cost
Description
colour /fragrance
What does the item promise
Does it deliver as promised?
Pro's
Cons
Can it be recommended?

Any other notes and pics


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I use Aldi APC and cant fault it for the price especailly compared to Megs APC


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

*Opti Seal* & the other 2 WOWA sealants 

*Optimum Car Wax (OCW)v2* - used side by side with Z-8 today and the finish was every bit as good, albeit a tad less slick, almost half the price (or less if bought in bulk...) and even easier to use. Almost enough to make me sell the Z-8...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

AG SRP
AG CGP
AG Silicone Free Spray
AG Glass Spray (not fast glass)
AG Glass Guard (part of the lifeshine pack - amazing durability)
Autobrite MPC (extremely good for arches)

Most of all though: Fairy liquid - Extremely economical, has many many purposes, and is actually very kind to the environment and safe to use compared to other car cleaning products


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Page said:


> Im with you on this on i also think that Turtle wax tire gel works the best :thumb: i have never had a problem with it spinning off of the tires and on the car. GREAT stuff.


I was staring at a bottle of in Halfords today. Needing a new tyre gel and finding them sold out of megs endurance i was very tempted as i used it years ago and its cheaper than megs. Think I'll pick a bottle up tomorrow and give it a try

PS and just to confirm are we talking about the bright lime green bottle or the dark green more premium turtle wax product??


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

winrya said:


> I was staring at a bottle of in Halfords today. Needing a new tyre gel and finding them sold out of megs endurance i was very tempted as i used it years ago and its cheaper than megs. Think I'll pick a bottle up tomorrow and give it a try
> 
> PS and just to confirm are we talking about the bright lime green bottle or the dark green more premium turtle wax product??


I use the Platinum Tyre gel and wish I had purchased some a long long time ago . Sunday Im am considering a mini spring clean on my car, I have the AG but now thinking Platinum


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

halfords blue microfibres.. plush for what they cost and they come in blue/dark blue so i know which is apply/buff cloth


----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

Harly wax bought two tubs from 'Pauls' USA £30 including shipping. Would not use anything else now. I paid to have my car detailed, fantastic job. The lad Block on this site used supernatural but IMHO the harlys is better.

Steve.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

P21S, nearly out of it but have got some colly to replace it!
Aldi APC.
SRP.
Rain X (Just discovered this and IMOP its fantastic!
:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

-TurtleWax Black in a Flash on tyres and trim (Sometimes, other times it's AG)
-CarPlan Eco Glass Cleaner (£1 from Halfords, cleans windows amazingly well, can leave streaks if applied too thickly, but apply thinly and it's awesome)


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Tesco Wheel cleaner









Does the job, and you can't be vext for a couple of quid :thumb:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Matt interior wipes from lidl , £1.39 for 30 . and have a nice citrus smell to them


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

pooma said:


> Tesco Wheel cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you can't be, but I would be knowing I was putting acidic wheel cleaner where I would rather not  
(however don't panic too much, I think they have 2 wheel cleaners on offer) :thumb:


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

W5 (LIDL) 100:1 screen wash bottle for 89p and it makes 25 liters one bottle lasts about a Year and its Brilliant!

AG SRP

AG AQUA WAX

AG in general Make some amazing products for the money.


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

AG Vinyl and rubber....lasts for ages on the tyres and arches :thumb: I put one appliation on the old mans car in August and it was still evident 4 months later, ok not as glossy as when it first went on but they tyres were still looking miles better than they would have. 

And when Halfords have a 3 for 2 offer it makes it quite economic as well. Something like £13 for 3x500ml


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

harly wax


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Most of the AG range is underrated, but most of it is great.

Aqua Wax springs to mind as never getting a mention on here (I guess this is because of the kind of product it is), but used correctly it leaves great results.

Bumper Care is great too, as is the Glass Polish, Fast Glass, SRP, EGP...


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

harley wax is good but wouldnt say supernatural good.

armour all carpet wipes picked these up for like £4, just give them a try and they get a big :thumb: didnt tear apart and managed to get some tough stains out so didnt need to set up the vet wac, and took half the time as it would have with the wet vac. great product


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> *Opti Seal* & the other 2 WOWA sealants
> 
> *Optimum Car Wax (OCW)v2* - used side by side with Z-8 today and the finish was every bit as good, albeit a tad less slick, almost half the price (or less if bought in bulk...) and even easier to use. Almost enough to make me sell the Z-8...


where can you get the optimum car wax?? is it really is the same league a z-8?? might have to get some to see, i :argie: z-8


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

Farecla Wax Top, fantastic stuff. Almost an equal to my Supernatural in my eyes and it's only £12.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

ag aqua wax and tried some car plan wheel sealer £3.50 a can see how well this works the next time i wash it


----------



## willd0g (Sep 14, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Armor-all tyre protection (foam) - I spray it inside the arches so they go nice and black....works a treat
> 
> Good thread btw :thumb:


It is a great thread, and i was about to post exactly the same thing. Use on tyre walls, and then stick your arm under the fender wells and give them a spray also. Comes up great!


----------



## thethinamerican (Aug 19, 2008)

Armor All everything! lol just kidding.

Blue Magic leather cleaner works very well


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Britemax #6S SPRAY & SHINE


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

mr bountyfull said:


> Harly wax bought two tubs from 'Pauls' USA £30 including shipping. Would not use anything else now. I paid to have my car detailed, fantastic job. The lad Block on this site used supernatural but IMHO the harlys is better.
> 
> Steve.


YES !!!! Harly wax is brilliant and everyone should have a tub.

Also Sonus Tire and bumper gel doesn't get mentioned much but I find it very good


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

mr bountyfull said:


> Harly wax bought two tubs from 'Pauls' USA £30 including shipping. Would not use anything else now. I paid to have my car detailed, fantastic job. The lad Block on this site used supernatural but IMHO the harlys is better.
> 
> Steve.


Ditto - Harly Wax is gr8 !


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Comma Interior Cleaner...Its absolutely fab at removing anything it comes across, cannot fault it at all


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Evil Twin said:


> YES !!!! Harly wax is brilliant and everyone should have a tub.
> 
> *Also Sonus Tire and bumper gel doesn't get mentioned much but I find it very good*


superb tyre dressing imo


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

thethinamerican said:


> *Armor All* everything! lol just kidding.
> 
> Blue Magic leather cleaner works very well


Armor All Protectant (low gloss) is actually a very good water based rubber and vinyl dressing. Better than AG's Vinyl & Rubber imo.



Aucky said:


> Britemax #6S SPRAY & SHINE


I've been having a look at this product recently, looks very good on paper so to speak - what's it like? (in comparison to any other QD's if you have experience of some different ones to judge it against)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Armor All Protectant is good I like it too.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Armor All Protectant is good I like it too.


I use that, have done for years....only on interior though, and not on the dashboard, i dont think its durable enough for exterior plastics.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

It's good as an engine bay dressing and for rubber door seals etc. :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Another one is Mark V Fast Wax used it yesterday and it was really easy and it beads like megs 16 wax.


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

306chris said:


> I use Aldi APC and cant fault it for the price especailly compared to Megs APC


agreed.


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Armor-all tyre protection (foam) - I spray it inside the arches so they go nice and black....works a treat
> 
> Good thread btw :thumb:


Exactly what I do, Armor -all tyre foam is great, infact most armor all stuff tends to be good :thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

P21s is awesome, very short lived but for a quick wow factor for a show or just to get that satisfaction of really deep looking and glossy paint its brilliant

Autosol metal polish - old reliable, always gets the job done, cheap, easy to use, lasts ages

AG bird crap wipes - worth keeping in the glove box for emergencies


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

P21s is very good if only it lasted longer


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

stardrops on really grubby interiors 
my nan swore by it and it works well just smels a bit bathroomy


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> P21s is very good if only it lasted longer


I like P21S/R222, too. I find it gives a really glassy finish which is quite unique among the waxes that I have in. Ease of application and removal makes it a pleasure to use. Yes, it could last longer but I'm one of those guys who puts something on the paint after every wash and for instant bling, it's quite awsome!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Water has to be the most underrated product we use! without we'd all be in swrl heaven


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandro said:


> Water has to be the most underrated product we use!


I rate it highly, I washed my car today (apart from the wheels) with the power washer and just water :thumb:


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

mr bountyfull said:


> Harly wax bought two tubs from 'Pauls' USA £30 including shipping. Would not use anything else now. I paid to have my car detailed, fantastic job.


I like Harly Wax, too. Easy to apply, easy to remove, lovely warm gloss.


----------



## Simmo (Aug 31, 2008)

B&Q 1.49 clear buckets,
They are clear, have a scale, a handle, hold water you can drop them, bash them about and they don't break.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Simoniz wash and wax shampoo (the orange one). 5 litres for under a fiver and works just as well as any other shampoo inc Megs. Very slick and sudsy:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Z Vintage

Hugely mocked owing to it's pricey positioning, but still a cracking product


----------



## banksy (Jun 13, 2009)

I really rate the autoglym bumper care


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I use Turtle wax tyre gel the one it the bright green bottle ands its quite good IMO it lasts better than Megs endurance and it dose not go brown.


no it bloody does not..


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Simoniz wash and wax shampoo (the orange one). 5 litres for under a fiver and works just as well as any other shampoo inc Megs. Very slick and sudsy:thumb:


I have a "personal blend" made up of the following ratios:

3 parts Simoniz Wash & Wax - the yellow one
3 parts Simoniz Advanced Wash - the white creamy one
1 part Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss

I find Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss leaves nasty water marks and is a pain to actually dry. Blended with the white Simoniz, I get a nice creamy lotion and fortified with the yellow Simoniz, I get the waxiness I really wanted out of the Chemical Guys product but nice to work with. The Chemical Guys product seems to emulsify it all together nicely and lends a really strong cleaning agent to the mix.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

iceman98 said:


> where can you get the optimum car wax?? is it really is the same league a z-8?? might have to get some to see, i :argie: z-8


I have the OCW V2, as does Ron at Motorgeek :thumb: It's a cracking product, i can't believe more people don't use it regularly.

Gareth


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

80% of my work stuff is under rated.
well im the only one on here using it lol


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Aqua Wax springs to mind as never getting a mention on here (I guess this is because of the kind of product it is), but used correctly it leaves great results.
> 
> ...


This man speaks sense.

Aqua wax really leaves a noticeably excellent finish, beads for a good 4 weeks and takes all of 10 mins to use!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Detailed Obsession said:


> I have the OCW V2, as does Ron at Motorgeek :thumb: It's a cracking product, i can't believe more people don't use it regularly.
> 
> Gareth


I used this again today. I forgot how good it looks, and how easy it is to use. For a 5 minute job, it leaves a car looking incredible, especially after 3 or so layers.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What about Optimum Instant Detailer?I dont see many using it but its very very good.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

AG Aqua Wax, bought it 3 times and love it. Brilliant finish, nice tight beading and lasts about 2 months which is decent for a spray wax!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Autoglym vinyl and rubber care. Great for engine bays, spray on, wipe, leave. Also used it to restore some 30 year old vinyl, worked a treat!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

P21s cocourse wax my favourite wax bring hi-gloss very silvery look . i dont have any proplem with durability 1-2 months if car washed weekly . 
recently , i tried p21s shampoo this shampoo is Different beacuse oil inside like they said , after tried p21s shampoo i found this shampoo work very well like a qd over p21s wax 
and sheeting water very good 0% water spots! but the proplem this shampoo not work well with another waxes i feel he bring normal result or ruin the look bring cloudy look .

another products:
P21s prewax
Aromor All tire foam 
Stp tire foam 
arexons shampoo
arexons tire shine
Formula1 wash&wax
simoniz maxwax
simoniz wash&wax


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

baby wipes for interior plastics, not really cheap if you have a baby and take into account those costs, but if you dont have one they work out relatively cheap


----------



## PipBrit (Aug 26, 2008)

Supaguard Leather Barrier Cream- leaves the leather soft and non greasy. Doesn't have the fake leather chemical smell that some conditioners have.

Have Jetseal and CG 50/50 V2 on the car at the moment. 15 Weeks and 4000 miles later and its still there. Beadings have flattened a bit and aren't as tight as before, but it's still there. And looks stunning. An underated combo IMO


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i use mothers metal polish works a treat and demon shine spray and some times wd40 on engine bay plastic brings it up a treat,


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

AG SRP, UDS, Turtle wax ice shampoo


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

car plan demon shine !!£6 for 5 ltrs in the discount bit at halfords !!top stuff as a q/d and its pretty good as a clay lube as well


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i've used Flash diluted 5:1 on wheels before. was brilliant. smelled nice also.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

FinishKare #1016 - Poly-Wash & Wax Concentrate :argie:


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

ALDI microfibre floor cloths:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SP ultra gloss shampoo is very good imo - and £4 for 500ml is superb VFM too


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> SP ultra gloss shampoo is very good imo - and £4 for 500ml is superb VFM too


Aye its a good shampoo.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

AG bumper care
AG SRP
Halfords own window cleaner


----------



## mike_306 (Aug 24, 2009)

Meguiar's ultimate compound. 

Everything t-cut should be. Has the micro abrasive's so even though it will get the job done, it leaves an LSP finish. Slightly less abrasive than M105, but a fair bit cheaper


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

The whole R222/P21s range IMO is fantastic. Every time I use any of the products I surprise myself all over again!

The wheel cleaner is fantastic and the waxes are pure simplicity and a joy to use.

The paint cleanser is one of the best I have ever used. A life long fan here!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RedCloudMC said:


> The whole R222/P21s range IMO is fantastic. Every time I use any of the products I surprise myself all over again!
> 
> The wheel cleaner is fantastic and the waxes are pure simplicity and a joy to use.
> 
> ...


The original P21S is a joy to use and looks fantastic its just a pity its not that durable.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

RosswithaOCD said:


> The original P21S is a joy to use and looks fantastic its just a pity its not that durable.


The p21s 100% seemed to be holding out on my vehicle , I think paste waxes durability are little to worry about.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Most ag products are really under rated IMO. The most I think is vinyl and rubber. Fantstic on engine bays.


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Tesco's Daisy APC


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

If there are any mountain bikers out there Hope ‘Sh1t Shifter’ bike wash is good on alloy wheels. It’s safe to spray on all the delicate seals and components of a modern MTB but lathers up a treat and comes in a handy spray – perfect to shift grime on wheels but not harm the finish.


----------

